# Article on the bust...



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

... that Scout was from. She was actually born in the shelter, so yeah. But kinda interesting. I don't necesarily agree that saving them all was a good call (even the stable dogs are shall we say unique?)... but I'm glad Scout's with me. She got very very lucky given how many I've seen back in the system for the second or third time over the past 18 months I've had her. I just find it interesting how huge it was even if I don't fully agree with everything that was done with these animals, I feel there was a lot of human selfishness (yes that is possible, even with good intentions... you know what they say about good intentions...) and lack of objective judgement on what was really best for many of the dogs. Granted I am friends with someone who works in the shelter that did intake on that bust, so I've heard a lot more details on all the animals and how they were adopted out than the rescue people use for their PR. I'm not too impressed with the girl I recently saw in IHS that was clearly related and had 5 or 6 pups.... 

Anywho, I'll shut up and give you the link: Tech prof writing about Camp Husky


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I remember that - I don't really understand what you are saying about bad things happening, but I'm glad it turned out ok for most of the dogs. And you got Scout!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Placing dogs without spuetering. Placing unstable biters. Equals no bueno in my eyes.

I'm glad I have her, but its been very enlightening on just how badly bad breeding affects the quality of the dogs life. I can fix a lot of things for her, but I can't fix her messed up genetics and it makes me so angry. And she is one of the stable ones from that bust.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doggone!!!! I saw a thread on busts and got all excited. Wrong kind of bust. Oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the urge to shout boobies! LOL


----------



## Krista (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, I have dealt with some of these dogs in person as I work at the shelter, not "Camp Husky" and I can tell you not all of them did honorable work. They just housed them and adopted them out to the general public and a lot of them weren't even evaluated behavior wise. A lot of the dogs should have been put down IMO, a lot of the pups showed unstable temperament yet "Camp Husky" adopted out dogs with behavior issues, genetic health problems, and "forgot" to fix some of them or they got out of the yard at people's houses because they didn't properly contain them. 

These dogs were and are not for the average pet owners and actually most of them were put down by other shelters they went to because of behavior issues and by us if they came back showing aggression. 

Some were nice dogs though. 

Scout is in an awesome home with monkeys, she really lucked out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Doggone!!!! I saw a thread on busts and got all excited. Wrong kind of bust. Oh well. :biggrin:


Bill, your mind is in the weeds! Lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Placing dogs without spuetering. Placing unstable biters. Equals no bueno in my eyes.


Wow. you would assume if they go to the trouble of saving them, they would at least make sure they have a chance. I guess that's not always true.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah you'd think. Frighteningly its not the first I've heard of a rescue doing something like that.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> Yeah you'd think. Frighteningly its not the first I've heard of a rescue doing something like that.


 Unfortunately I've seen many rescues who will place unstable dogs. 

I am so glad that you have her.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Me too. :smile:
We are being interviewed for the book, so her story/pictures will probably be in it.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

But despite her genetics and sad story, you are giving her a chance at an awesome life...and now you have an awesome story to tell instead of just a sad one. I'm glad you have each other.


----------

